# Photos from OCn members home countries [56K Warning]



## Slider46

My noob attempt at taking a panoramic shot a few years ago









Scenic Overlook off of Route 68 in Western Maryland


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slider46* 
My noob attempt at taking a panoramic shot a few years ago









Scenic Overlook off of Route 68 in Western Maryland










Great view you've got there buddy







I have visited Norway twice and they have some awesome mountains there


----------



## KarmaKiller

Near the top of Mt. Evans in Colorado.


----------



## Photographer

The Beautiful Northern Mountains of Pakistan


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Well, you're going to see a lot of the US in this thread







These are from Raven Run, a nature sanctuary in Kentucky:


----------



## meticadpa

Edit: Pictures ain't mine, they're my step-dad's.

Edit again: His Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenmuir/page1/


----------



## Slider46

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
Great view you've got there buddy







I have visited Norway twice and they have some awesome mountains there









Heh I wish that was my view. That was on vacation. I live in between the beach and the Appalachians (where the pic was taken) so its the best of both I think


----------



## 95329

Gotta visit Scotland lol.







Nice pics


----------



## Ryan747




----------



## 95329

I bet NY has some better views still


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

some of china =]


----------



## 98uk

Go go England!


----------



## slytown

Gorgeous Pakistan and Finland photos. I've got to get out of Iowa a bit.


----------



## moward

Lancashire moorland:


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG*


some of china =]


I must look like a hillbilly in your eyes xD


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


I must look like a hillbilly in your eyes xD


Ha. Only US people are hillbillys


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Ha. Only US people are hillbillys










I resemble that remark!


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
I bet NY has some better views still










not really, rochester is kind of crappy.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

The Netherlands, Den Helder. Yeah, the whole country is flat like a pancake. Boring!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Go go England!


I lol'd so hard


----------



## Newbie2009

20yrs old when I started waiting for Fermi!
Attachment 137295

Attachment 137293

Attachment 137294

No broadband yet
Attachment 137296


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Photographer*


The Beautiful Northern Mountains of Pakistan


























Awesome pics


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


The Netherlands, Den Helder. Yeah, the whole country is flat like a pancake. Boring!



















Yea but you Dutch do make it a great place to visit.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


I resemble that remark!










yea buddy, yal come back now here!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Prairies
















Zoomed in after pic before this one.








I got a vibe off the far back right deer asking the other front three, [What's going on guys, whad you see whad you see, AH I See Run for the hills!!!]


----------



## kangaroosampson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
I came up with this idea the other day when I was looking at the trees that were covered by snow and thought how beautiful the nature can be.







So now Im sharing this beautiness with you







The idea was to post photos of your home country, very simple really. Here are mine









Attachment 136993
Attachment 136994
Attachment 136995
Attachment 136996
Attachment 136997

Ps. I'm no photographer... Be nice









Nice pictures! It is very pretty there. It reminds me of here, VERY snowy!


----------



## Formula7

Hmmm... Finland is wonderful! I've never been, but I LOVE that weather! Cold weather is my favorite. I LOVE Scotland, need to go back.

Not too much to see here in the part of Sacramento I'm in, but the Central Valley has some stunning views of the Sierra Nevada on the right days... not to mention the little townships on the Sacramento and American rivers at night... now if only I had the right camera...


----------



## dejanh

Wow, nice...some beautiful pics here. Must say every time I see Europe nostalgia just kicks in big time. Those Finland pics, oh man







I love snow. Living in Canada is very different even though I have been here for 14 years now. British Columbia is a beautiful place for nature but wild like hell so no going anywhere unless you want to become food for something in the forest. From a distance though or a helicopter it's very nice


----------



## Chipp

Not my picture, but I think it highlights the best of my corner of the US. This shot is from my hometown, in the Tampa Bay area. I currently go to school in Miami, which is a little less... uh, calm.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newbie2009* 
Yea but you Dutch do make it a great place to visit.

I'm guessing you mean the infrastructure? Because from what I've seen the infrastructure is much better then other countries. But that might be because the country is flat


----------



## e_dogg

There were a couple of fires in my area last year. The first pic is the first day of the fire as I was driving home from work.

The second and third pics were taken the next day. I left early from the office because the fire looked to be getting close to the freeway which I needed to drive on to get home.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
I resemble that remark!









You mean renounce? You just admitted to being a hillbilly









Quote:


Originally Posted by *slytown* 
Gorgeous Pakistan and Finland photos. I've got to get out of Iowa a bit.

Iowegians







Minnesota FTW!


----------



## chatch15117

Florida here.


----------



## savagebunny

This is the only good thing about my city, Sunsets; its boring


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
You mean renounce? You just admitted to being a hillbilly










I think that one went soaring over your head...go look for it and report back.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
This is the only good thing about my city, Sunsets; its boring

AZ is the ugliest place on earth except for around 5:30... then it is beautiful.


----------



## Lord Xeb




----------



## IEATFISH

I'll post some of where I grew up in Oregon. Not my pictures but these places are all within an hour from my home.










You can see the above Haystack Rock in the back right. This picture is from Highway 101.









Mount Hood overlooking Portland.









The Coast Range. Used to fish up here all summer.









Gah, now you've all made me homesick. I hope you are happy. That's okay though, we're heading back in May.


----------



## chatch15117

I smell an official OCN roadtrip...


----------



## 95329

Great photos guys







And I like the snowy view in Finland as well... But I dont like the cold







I might be getting one more shot for you from a good spot I know







They say Finland is the country of thousands of lakes (it isnt but still) and that spot quite proves it


----------



## tombom




----------



## caraboose

Larch Valley (beautiful in the fall)
And around my local airport, CYBW:








Downwind leg
















Some farms and trees?








Spring Bank.

Plane photos were taken by a friend who wanted to get picked up in style from Banff to Springbank.


----------



## Photographer

some more pretty pictures from Pakistan







(all of em taken by me







)

i have so much to upload but because of my bad upload speed i cant


----------



## FatalityxZ

Toronto baby!


----------



## SonyDSLR




----------



## SonyDSLR




----------



## SonyDSLR




----------



## Photographer




----------



## riko99

Ahh the Mountains how i love thee... Going back this summer will have non crappy pics as all i seem to be able to find are cell phone ones.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riko99* 
Ahh the Mountains how i love thee... Going back this summer will have non crappy pics as all i seem to be able to find are cell phone ones.

I might be going to Norway next summer with my dad.







I could get you some nice photos







If I was to do that maybe I should consider honing my photographing skillz


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riko99* 









Ahh the Mountains how i love thee... Going back this summer will have non crappy pics as all i seem to be able to find are cell phone ones.

Banff eh?


----------



## ace8uk

Englaaaand! Took this photo in London, still need to go out and get some photos of where I live though (Bath).


----------



## woodpigeon4

Here's some of London, and the last one is my road in the snow. Most were taken with my phone so sorry about the quality - I really need to use my SLR more


----------



## GeforceGTS

The view from my window, most peoples camera phone pictures look better!


----------



## 95329

We need moah pics







Or as some would call it: bump


----------



## ZainyAntics

Longest bridge in the world over ice covered waters ^

and in the wintertime


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
I came up with this idea the other day when I was looking at the trees that were covered by snow and thought how beautiful the nature can be.







So now Im sharing this beautiness with you







The idea was to post photos of your home country, very simple really. Here are mine









Attachment 136993
Attachment 136994
Attachment 136995
Attachment 136996
Attachment 136997

Ps. I'm no photographer... Be nice









hyvÃ¤ !!!

(it means good in Finnish dear moderators)

EDIT: Some shots of my city,taken by me:


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Here are some of mine. Gilbert, AZ in the USA.

This one was taken after sunrise out in the desert.


This was taken on South Mountain. It is one of the ugliest hikes I have ever done.


----------



## sarah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
The view from my window, most peoples camera phone pictures look better!









Is that Saltburn?

This is the town where I live


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautilus* 
hyvÃ¤ !!!

(it means good in Finnish dear moderators)

Kiitos









I remember when I was visiting Bulgary and every salesman I came by spoke finnish to me. That was very annoying tbh







But its always nice if someone knows a word or two from your motherlanguage


----------



## nubz

From Dayton Ohio.


----------



## TheOcelot

I'd love to post some pics out here in Tucson Arizona! Hope to do that this later today. Don't expect much as I've taken zero photos other then family visits


----------



## Hailscott

Downtown Seattle, Wa.. Taken by me










A closer shot, not taken by me..


----------



## Marin

Click for photos.


----------



## stellarhopper

*From my travels in India -- My home country :*

My city - Mumbai -- Its all about people; sheer numbers of them












Slopes of Shimla:


Tea Plantations in Kerala:


Clear Backwaters of Kerala:


Kunchenjunga range seen at dawn from Gangtok:


Steam powered train (still in use for joy-rides) in Darjeeling:


On Cloud 9







(somewhere between Gangtok and Darjeeling):


In cloud 9 ??










*My Travels in the USA:*

Boulder -- Where I am now, View from the foothills:


Aspen, CO


Downtown Denver on New Year's eve:


----------



## Goobers

hmm this is a great thread. (searches through computer for pics of Australia that Ive taken...)


----------



## kev_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stellarhopper*


Downtown Denver on New Year's eve:



16th Street mall, know it well, lived in Aurora for 13 years.


----------



## calebchosen

From Portugal!

















By ricardojgrade, shot with Canon EOS 50D at 2010-01-18









By ricardojgrade, shot with Canon PowerShot A80 at 2010-01-18









By ricardojgrade, shot with DYNAX 7D at 2010-01-18









By ricardojgrade, shot with Canon PowerShot A80 at 2010-01-18









By ricardojgrade, shot with Canon PowerShot A80 at 2010-01-18









By ricardojgrade, shot with Canon PowerShot A80 at 2010-01-18








By ricardojgrade at 2010-01-18


----------



## 95329

Okay. [56K warning] added


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarah*


Is that Saltburn?

This is the town where I live



















Yep ;o

I take it you've been there?

Although you probably wont be back to read this ;]


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Although you probably wont be back to read this ;]


Actually this is the problem of this thread. There's just random members posting pic, but they dont come back for replies







This is just a supposition though...


----------



## sarah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Yep ;o

I take it you've been there?

Although you probably wont be back to read this ;]


Suprise! Yes I've been there, I go surfing there in the summer months


----------



## nubz

I like this thread! I keep checking back all the time.


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nubz*


I like this thread! I keep checking back all the time.


Nice to hear that, thanks


----------



## riko99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Banff eh?

Yep Sure is


----------



## 95329

^Bump, I demand moah pics


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tombom*












Neah Bay is very nice. I love the northern west coast beaches. I was born and "raised" in a suburb of Columbus, but spent my summers in Washington about 100 miles east of Neah Bay.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarah*


Suprise! Yes I've been there, I go surfing there in the summer months










ahh lol, I sometimes watch the surfers from my window, closest I'll ever get to surfing, I've even seen them out there in the snow! crazy if you ask me


----------



## 95329

Next time you see them there in the snow you go ahead and take a photo and post it here


----------



## GeforceGTS

No more snow untill next december now...

Heres one guy whos far braver than me from last year though


----------



## Goobers

going for a fly in my old man's plane this coming Saturday. will be able to provide aerial shots and video of the sunshine coast. Australia's north east. just south of the great barrier reef.


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goobers*


going for a fly in my old man's plane this coming Saturday. will be able to provide aerial shots and video of the sunshine coast. Australia's north east. just south of the great barrier reef.


Great, I'll be waiting for those pics then


----------



## TheBlademaster01

These are pictures from my home country, Suriname, the pics were taken in Paramaribo during the summer holidays.



*This is called an highway, it has holes all over the place







*


*Time for a swim in the river







*


*This is called a garden, lol







*


*This is the place where I live, it's a village near Rotterdam*

*This dike is supposed to protect us against flood (we live below sea level







)*


*And of course the Rotterdam skyline at night







*


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
These are pictures from my home country, Suriname, the pics were taken in Paramaribo during the summer holidays

Nice pics







Though it was a bit of a disappointment when I realized that that girl in that river pic had close to skin coloured bikinis instead of not having bikinis at all


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Nice pics







Though it was a bit of a disappointment when I realized that that girl in that river pic had close to skin coloured bikinis instead of not having bikinis at all










Pronz isn't allowed here, right







?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
Pronz isn't allowed here, right







?

It would be softcore me thinks


----------



## groundzero9

Not quite as beautiful as some pics in this thread but here his home:








Taken from the window right behind my computer








Almost wet my pants when that one struck ^


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Not quite as beautiful as some pics in this thread but here his home:








Taken from the window right behind my computer








Almost wet my pants when that one struck ^


Wow, almost looks like daylight in the second picture. Where exactly do you live?


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Not quite as beautiful as some pics in this thread but here his home


Wow







We never have such great lightnings here


----------



## groundzero9

Connecticut, but we don't have lightning like that normally


----------



## 95329

^bump


----------



## videoman5

Not mine, but my city's skyline from the town dump (Council Bluffs).


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


Not mine, but my city's skyline from the town dump (Council Bluffs)


Where countryside and urban enviroment meet together, eh?


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hailscott*


Downtown Seattle, Wa.. Taken by me










A closer shot, not taken by me..


looks like it was taken from alki beach, nice shot btw


----------



## mr. biggums

note this picture wasn't taken by me was from a photographer living there, this is the picture of the town my family is from. now i live in a lousy subdivision in hillbilly hell.








note if you look close at the picture you can see a red shed, across from it is my Nan's house behind some tree's lol.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Where countryside and urban enviroment meet together, eh?










No, the trees on the Council Bluffs side is misleading. It is the dumpiest town on earth.


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


No, the trees on the Council Bluffs side is misleading. It is the dumpiest town on earth.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Snake River in Idaho, near where I live. Taken in the winter, of course, but what year is uncertain.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Dont have any on hand, but here are some off the net of my home country Lithuania


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Awesome thread! From Kentucky to Pakastan our world is just amazing. Thanks for sharing, folks! Keep 'em comming!

My adopted country of Iowa... so big and green.

Last fall:



























This past new year's day:


----------



## wildfire99




----------



## nathris

A few pictures of Hope, BC I took last August. They aren't the best, but there is only so much you can do with a point and shoot traveling at 120km/h



























Remember: 120km/h. That semi passed by our car so fast I didn't even see it until I looked at the picture.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*




























We all know it's illegal to smoke and take pictures at the beach!










Nice pictures pal!

I was hoping we got some SoCaL pictures up, thanks for posting.


----------



## Rick Arter

Here are some pics of my area nothing special good old Saint Louis, Missouri.




We get some pretty big bugs as well...


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

orange county is orange

[







]


----------



## 95329

^bump


----------



## 95329

^bump, moah pics


----------



## 95329

^bump....


----------



## spice003

big bugs


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

^^Location?^^


----------



## spice003

both in Missouri , the first one is the view in the front of my house.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Midwest represent!


----------



## 95329

Had to take another shot from same place as the sunshine was just awesome








Attachment 138676


----------



## KarmaKiller

Colorado again. Red Rocks Amphitheater.


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Colorado again. Red Rocks Amphitheater.


That amphitheater's awesome







Also those canyonlike surfaces are great


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


That amphitheater's awesome







Also those canyonlike surfaces are great










It's argueably the best sounding stage I've ever heard. I've seen Incubus, 311, and Ben Harper there, all of which sounded just amazing. Not to mention looking up to the nights sky while the concert is happening is just beautiful!


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


It's argueably the best sounding stage I've ever heard. I've seen Incubus, 311, and Ben Harper there, all of which sounded just amazing. Not to mention looking up to the nights sky while the concert is happening is just beautiful!


I've never been in a amphitheater







I'd love to be though, theaters are nice


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Red Rocks Amphitheater is legendary. I'm quite jealous, Karma.

And Tuxi, those are beautiful pictures of Finland! Can you see the Aurouras there?


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Red Rocks Amphitheater is legendary. I'm quite jealous, Karma.

And Tuxi, those are beautiful pictures of Finland! Can you see the Aurouras there?


Yeah, we have them here but they're very rare. Once in a five years or so. I've seem them a couple times. My friend had a exchangestudent a few years back and that year we had the auroras and I was there with the exchangestudent and my friend. The guy was from Mexico and he didnt care, he just went back to his room to chat via MSN after about 10 seconds of watching to the sky. I really cant see why he wanted to become a exchangestudent in the first place.


----------



## Goobers

as promised. sunshine coast area of QLD Australia as seen on the ground and in a plane.






















































































































videos from flight

  
 YouTube- cesna 172. taxi from hangar to strip.


----------



## 95329

^bump for views and pics


----------



## 95329

^bump


----------



## 95329

^bump


----------



## Photographer

anyone know what these things are called.. Took the pic when i went on a trip to the northern mountains.. these things live at 14,000ft


----------



## mduclow

Cape Cod, Massachusetts.

I know it's a bit of a cliche photo, everyone's got one right. But I kinda like it.

Marc










Also, Cape Cod, MA. These are called "fiddler" crabs because of the one big claw and one small claw. They always have the big claw in front of them and so it 'looks like they're playing the fiddle'.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles* 
AZ is the ugliest place on earth except for around 5:30... then it is beautiful.

Now why would you go and say that... OK.. Phoenix can be ugly:


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xandypx* 
Now why would you go and say that... OK.. Phoenix can be ugly:

I will concede that there is beauty in AZ, but it is a lot harder to find than in most states









Nice pics btw.


----------



## Marin




----------



## nolonger

Just saw this thread, figured I'd post a picture right out of my window.


----------



## SporkofdooM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles*


I will concede that there is beauty in AZ, but it is a lot harder to find than in most states









Nice pics btw.


You want to talk _ugly_ Arizona? I lived in Yuma for 10 years









This is where I went to high school, and my parents still live, up in Jackman, Maine...








(Freezing waterfall picture taken mid-May last year)








(Same mountain from last pic)










And these are from where I live now


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SporkofdooM*


You want to talk _ugly_ Arizona? I lived in Yuma for 10 years










You win.. forgot about that SW corner of AZ. (maybe on purpose).


----------



## Marin




----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

^^This is just awesome! ND filter?

I just picked up a DSLR, will post soon!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

this was in my backyard during the winter time in Arizona.


----------



## WIGILOCO

From Finland, all taken and edited by me


----------



## Ulver

Very nice pics guys!

This one is from my homeland, Brazil! ...although I didn't take it myself and I'm not living there for 3 years already









Iguassu Falls, on the southwest of Brazil.


----------



## ele1122

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Very nice pics guys!

This one is from my homeland, Brazil! ...although I didn't take it myself and I'm not living there for 3 years already









Iguassu Falls, on the southwest of Brazil.

Wow, that is spectacular.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ele1122*


Wow, that is spectacular.


Thanks!
I just wish I had my own picture to post instead of that one.


----------



## Ktmrida4life

Wow. These are AWESOME pictures guys! Im still amazed by how beautiful Earth is.. makes me wanna cry


----------



## 95329

^bump

Nice to see this thread still going, though I hoped there would've been more pics after the brake I had from OCn


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

How about you again, Tuxi? Any photos from the Gulfs or the Baltic?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

...here's some Iowa City. I love it here.









The Old Capitol. Served as the Iowa state capitol building from 1846-1857. When the capitol was moved in 1857, it became the first permanent building of the University of Iowa. 









The Chemistry Building.









Got artsy outside the Communications Building. 









The Steam Plant. Anyone up for some _actual_ Team Fortress?


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


...here's some Iowa City. I love it here.










Great photos









I am a senior in high school, we were having a trip to southern Finland and we went for a cruise but I totally forgot taking pictures.







When we went there I had hangover, when we came back I had even worse hangover


----------



## Photographer




----------



## nubz

Some shots I took in late November in San Antonio Texas.


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Photographer*












A motorcycle trip there


----------



## Photographer

here's a free bump


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

This is the Black Angel of Oakland Cemetary, Iowa City, Iowa.

Isn't she lovely? The angel is _life sized_.



















The first shot is with my 18-55mm + polarizer, the second is with my 60mm macro. Both are HDR processed.


----------



## Lelin

Can we see the non hdr version?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Non HDR.


----------



## nolonger

Non HDR looks better IMO. The naturality (is this a word?) of the non-HDR shot is more striking.


----------



## spice003

lightning storm last summer, pic taken in my front yard.


----------



## 95329

bump for more pics


----------



## woodpigeon4




----------



## Metal425

Los Angeles.



Not my pic.


----------



## Zeva

Monteray


----------



## Photographer




----------



## prophetd7

Great photos guys ...







YouTube- What a wonderful world with lyrics by Louis Armstrong


----------



## mz-n10

2 from the bay area

















1 from hong kong (hand hold....)


----------

